# Suche Job als Energieanlagenelektroniker



## waldy (25 April 2012)

Suche Job als Energieanlagenlektroniker mit Grundkenntnissen Eplan, SPS S7 .

gruß


----------



## Taste (14 Mai 2012)

Dann bist du ja quasi Facharbeiter? Was sind den deine Qualifikationen?

Am besten guckste mal bei Jobbörsen wie der http://www.arbeitsagentur.de oder bei http://www.facharbeiter.de/ (je nach Region).

cheers,
taste


----------



## waldy (30 Mai 2012)

immer noch Aktuell


----------



## maxi (5 Juni 2012)

Wüsste vielleicht einen Job, wär allerdings in der Slovakei.


----------



## waldy (5 Juni 2012)

> Wüsste vielleicht einen Job, wär allerdings in der Slovakei.


 - das ist unwichtig wo, die Frage- was verdient man da.
gruß waldy


----------



## Verpolt (5 Juni 2012)

@Waldy

Ist die Schweiz nicht mehr dein Ding?


----------



## waldy (5 Juni 2012)

Hi,
doch, Schweiz ist auch Aktuell - nur ich suche Arebeit 
Wenn kommt erst Schweiz ist Gut, wenn andere Stelle - auch gut 

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (8 Juni 2012)

> Wüsste vielleicht einen Job, wär allerdings in der Slovakei.


-hi maxi, kannstdu bitte genau über dieseJob mehr erzählen.
gruß waldy


----------



## KingHelmer (19 April 2013)

Waldy, welche Sprachen (außer deutsch) beherrschst du?


----------



## IBFS (19 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Waldy, welche Sprachen (außer deutsch) beherrschst du?



Schtenokrafie ;-)


----------



## waldy (20 April 2013)

> Waldy, welche Sprachen (außer deutsch) beherrschst du?


 - russisch, ich könnte nach Russland z.B. nach Sibieren auch reisen 

gruß


----------



## KingHelmer (20 April 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Schtenokrafie ;-)



OHO, da hat wohl jemand auf der Witzkiste geschlafen


----------

